# Curado 200 boca bearing replacement



## wmaurer (Oct 20, 2010)

I just replaced the three bearings on my Curado 200 with boca ceramic orange seal bearings. The improvement in spin time and casting distance was great...At first. After about 50 casts there was a loud screeching sound and I was only able to cast about 10 yards. I tried a few more times, but still have the noise and am unable to cast very far at all. I also noticed that my handle will sometimes spin backwards with the spool when I cast!?!?

I tried replacing the bearings back with the originals one at a time, but did not find my problem. I tried to check my roller clutch bearings, but not sure if that is the problem or not?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmm, Lots a possible issues going on here. First, your handle should never spin backwards when you cast... period. The roller clutch bearing should keep that handle from doing that. Not to mention it would have to mean that the reel is still in gear when you are casting. Sounds like it's still engaged when you are trying to cast.. could be the issue with the screeching noise. The clutch cam doesnt sound like it's positioning the yoke correctly and allowing the reel to free spool correctly. Tear it down and check your parts. Something aint put back together right and check that roller bearing.(either too much oil, or grease got in there. not supposed to be grease)...Dip


----------



## wmaurer (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally found some time to take a look at the reel. I can see some marks on the clutch pawl that makes me believe you are correct (as usual)...The reel is still engaged or partially engaged when I cast. Not much to do to correct this from what I can tell, but I did get it to work every few casts. I did check and clean the roller bearing and it is fine. The handle has not been trying to spin backwards while casting anymore.

Hope someone sells these parts?!? I plan to replace the clutch pawl because of the pitted marks (from casting while partially engaged) and the clutch pawl spring. Anything else I should replace to make sure the reel is in the 'free spool' position?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You might want to check the yoke and make sure it is not upside down.

Charles


----------



## wmaurer (Oct 20, 2010)

The yoke is in the correct positoin and has been. I haven't opened up the cover under the handle for quite some time and I have used this reel several times since it was last open. I'm assuming age and usage has caused this problem. Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Something is up with the clutch cam. The pawl will not cause the issues you have described unless it is physically bent. This would prevent the clutch cam from rotating all of the way. I have never actually seen a bent clutch pawl in the Curado before. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you happen to polish your pinion gear?.........If you left even a tiny amount of polish in the inside diameter it will scream like that. If not.......then maybe try cleaning it with a q-tip.

Also clean your brake collar.......the gold ring that the casting brakes ride in.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Also make sure the brake pins on the spool are not sliding out from the hub. Check by pushing them inward. If one of the pins is loose you will need to replace the spool.


----------



## wmaurer (Oct 20, 2010)

I opened the reel up and checked things over one more time. I then cleaned the pinion gear (again) and only found it to have a small amount of residue. I then put a drop of oil on a q-tip and wiped over the brake collar and the tips of the brakes. 

This worked...Whatever it was. I don't think it was the small amount of residue found in the pinion gear because I've seen it with more residue than that before. But I think that I may have cleaned the brake collar 'too much' and not had any oil there.

I'm still not 100% that this was the problem causing the short casts and 'screeching', but I did do about 20 casts and did not have a problem. We will see what happens from here!?!

But I do want to comment that the boca orange seal ceramic bearings are awesome. You really have to learn how to cast your reel over again with this type of performance.

Thanks again for your time and suggestions.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 26, 2014)

I know this is an older post but have the same issues. Upgrading to the Bocas means the spool spins faster and thus more centrifugal force. The noise you are hearing is the stainless brake pins pulling out of the plastic housing and contacting the brass brake hub. Look closely at the hub and you will probably see small cracks presumably from age at this point. Pull all the brakes off and gently pull on each pin with needle nose pliers. I bet you will find one or more loose. Best repair I've found is JB Weld being careful not to put so much it interferes with the brakes being able to be pushed off.


----------

